# is ZURKER a new social networking site? :O



## kool (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys.

I read this on my friends wall :



> Hi...friends...
> As u already know that facebook ceo and founder mark Zukerburg has stolen the idea of facebook from two twin brother in harvard university in 2001..... later on they complaint and got 650 million dollar in 2007......
> 
> in 2009 they started a new project(ZURKER) and launched the beta version in dec 2011........... ....u can join it now and become a share holder of this website........ ...........this rocking feature of share is added by them........... .....currently there are thousands of member joining this web site in uk alone per day...........totally free , new features than facebook and g+.............IT will rule the future definately..... ............... ........join today and become share holder now from india .... dont use different country ip to join..... because as beta it is limited to 7 country only........... India n US ppl can create their account ....
> ...



[YOUTUBE]zeYy0ZwzXPI[/YOUTUBE]

Is this new social networking site? If anybody knows about  it, plz explain it.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Another attempt to create 'teh' new social network.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Is this site really from the Winklevoss twins ? Google is just showing up some blogs where the authores themselves are promoting the referrals to get a share or two.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Has anyone joined this one? What are their views?

..and how does someone become a share holder of a website and without paying for it?


----------



## kool (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Has anyone joined this one? What are their views?
> 
> ..and how does someone become a share holder of a website and without paying for it?



that too i didnt get the concept of VSHARE ?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Ponzi scheme?!!
Could it be?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

the UI is pathetic....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

The terms and conditions are written by a passive-aggressive person.

Every 3 lines it was compared to FB and G+. How they have best talents whereas Zurker is depending on user ideas only...blah, blah, blah


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

I think they are making use of those names to get famous and attract attention....if at all they wanted to compete with FB or google...their UI should have been atleast comparable. seems spam to me.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

many communities on FB are promoting/advertising this Zurker.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Has anyone joined this one? What are their views?
> 
> ..and how does someone become a share holder of a website and without paying for it?



more pertinent question is how can you be shareholder of a company which hasn't gone public.

What a fail. Can't believe people are falling for this crap.

Also: 

*pages.zurker.in/investors
*pages.zurker.in/custodians

LOL



> What's the point of Zurker since we already have Facebook and Google+?
> 
> Zurker is fundamentally better than FB. FB and G+ are driven by corporations with their corporate goals. Zurker is owned by its member  Its product is designed to do just one thing, work well for the members, and corporate revenue is passed on to the members.



Uh, right. 



> In addition, note that Zurker relies on small investments from many users for funding. So please do invest even if it's just a few bucks.



Begging for investment..
Stay away.


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Zurker Review!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

this will fade away quite fast.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



amjath said:


> Zurker Review!



Looks like another marketing campaign. All this guy is saying are the advantages of Zurker and no description of what the UI is like and what functionality it provides.

I say FAIL review.


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Update:
Curiosity got the best of me and I joined to see what its all about. I stumbled upon this guy who happens to be promoting it. I asked him something then when I reposted, it says:
*i.imgur.com/lUAli.png
Is this freedom? I should be able to post on a wall as many times as I want. But I am restricted to one per wall WTF. I will have to comment in my previous post in order to convey further messages.

Update: It forces you to tag friends while accepting. You will not be able to accept a friend request otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pranav0091 (May 6, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

To be worth anything a company must have what is called "value". Value is generated when people use their services for their uses, like how we are addicted to fb. FB is valued because we are persistent in visiting it everyday and occasionally click on ads and even 'like' some of them.

COnsider the situation here. You join this site to make money. The money from the ads will be passed on to you, they say. Why would a company want to place ads here, when they know that all the users are here only to click on ads randomly and get some quick cash?
Companies place ads in fb because they can create brand loyalty. They can expose themselves to the public through pages that the public is sure to use.

Essentially, what i mean to say is that this Zurker thing is a scam/FAIL. There is no harm probably in trying it out. But don't get involved trying to make money. You aren't.


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

I thought Zurker was was parody on Mark Zurkerberg.


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



pranav0091 said:


> To be worth anything a company must have what is called "value". Value is generated when people use their services for their uses, like how we are addicted to fb. FB is valued because we are persistent in visiting it everyday and occasionally click on ads and even 'like' some of them.
> 
> COnsider the situation here. You join this site to make money. The money from the ads will be passed on to you, they say. Why would a company want to place ads here, when they know that all the users are here only to click on ads randomly and get some quick cash?
> Companies place ads in fb because they can create brand loyalty. They can expose themselves to the public through pages that the public is sure to use.
> ...



Indeed. Besides there is nothing cool about this site. Bad UI design will attract only morons.

I looked up Zurker on Wikipedia, there is no entry, if it is the next big thing, there ought to be some entry there. Also, there is no connection to the Winklevoss brothers as many are claiming it to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



Faun said:


> I thought Zurker was was parody on Mark Zurkerberg.



Even I thought so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Santa Maria! (May 8, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Wha? There is like 5% seriousness to all this? I got that message OP posted in my email inbox (even though I'm not on FB), and I thought it was some scam thing. So I just pressed "Spam" and went along my merry way.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Mark Zuckerberg vs Zurker


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

The concept of vshares is kinda like MLM (invite people and get shares). And seriously who has money to spend on vhares, they say you can spend in INR :/ ! If you have money, better buy actual shares of Reliance or others


----------



## d6bmg (May 9, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Update:
> Curiosity got the best of me and I joined to see what its all about. I stumbled upon this guy who happens to be promoting it. I asked him something then when I reposted, it says:
> 
> 
> ...



DrEsS fAiL!!


----------



## Monk (May 9, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



> The concept of vshares is kinda like MLM (invite people and get shares). And seriously who has money to spend on vhares, they say you can spend in INR :/ ! If you have money, better buy actual shares of Reliance or others



HAHA! 150% True.. Actually the Internet Marketers are pretty innovative these days. *Active* users are life and blood of any social network. Its a nice strategy to get people to join, to make them returning costumers is another story.


----------



## fun2sh (May 10, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

ROFL i had completely ignored this thread. thought another of a god damned social networking site.

But after going through all this talks here i feels like - ITS A GOD DAMNED PARODY OF FACEBOOK. ........ ZURKS 

I think Advance planning to make ppl April's Fool next year


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 15, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Why does this website have a .in extension? They could have very well bought a .com extension atleast.


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

FAKE.But applaud them for their efforts!


----------



## g160689 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Now it seem legit...who knows!!
*www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-05/18/nick-oba-defends-zurker


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

I still don't believe him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

It wouldnt last long..


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

He seems like the Uwe Boll of social networking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techkens (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Yes it is new and good social networking site created an account and it is also useful in promoting the inter marketing here.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



rhitwick said:


> The terms and conditions are written by a passive-aggressive person.
> 
> Every 3 lines it was compared to FB and G+. How they have best talents whereas Zurker is depending on user ideas only...blah, blah, blah




TRUE

Still i gave it a try , lets see how it goes...............

here is my referral Link If any one need one:
AdF.ly - shrink your URLs and get paid!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

I am still waiting for an in depth review and not something that simply thrashes other social networking sites.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

Am not interested in another social networking site! So i've not even googled this thing.(Just read this thread!).... The thing is, there will be positive features in every new product or services with which the owner launches it. But the question here is whether it will overcome the current scenario trend??!!(In this case fb)`


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*

I don't see how this will work. Even if the users are the shareholders, and say a user gets paid at the end of the month with x amount. What happens when all the internet users in the world become a member? If it's based on investment (donation) from the users, who says all the users will be investing the same? Who stops users from creating multiple accounts to own more shares? Why would anybody invest an amount when they know others get returns with zero investments? The business design is just not stable.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: is ZURKER new social networking site? :O*



raj_55555 said:


> I don't see how this will work. Even if the users are the shareholders, and say a user gets paid at the end of the month with x amount. What happens when all the internet users in the world become a member? If it's based on investment (donation) from the users, who says all the users will be investing the same? Who stops users from creating multiple accounts to own more shares? Why would anybody invest an amount when they know others get returns with zero investments? The business design is just not stable.




Like i said, it won't/may not overcome the current scenario


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 3, 2012)

How many social networking sites do we need??


----------

